# Poppet's Outfits and Accessories (Knit)



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Having so much fun playing with the Poppets, I thought it would be nice to have some added extras. This package includes:
Baseball Kit (jacket, sweatpants and cap)
Play suit (frilly top, shorts and sunhat)
Poncho
Cloche Hat
Nightshirt (unisex)
Slippers
Purse
Christmas stocking
Teddy Bear (of course )

Please note this listing does not include directions for The Poppet, that is available on a separate listing.

Price: $4.50/£2.90

Available:

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/205512377/outfits-and-accessories-for-the-poppets?ref=shop_home_active_1

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/poppets-outfit-and-accessories


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeeeeeaaaaa. Dressing-up time for my little girl and boy Poppets. I love this pattern, Pat. My GDs are going to be in their element. (As will I). I can chose different colours to knit several of the play-suits and Baseball suits. I love the idea of the sleepy-head Poppets having their own Bears to cuddle. Thank you for this pattern. I'll be having something on my needles by lunch-time.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

These are just simply adorable!xx


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Where is the listing for the poppet please?
These are great I'd love to d a boy one for my Grandson


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

dccjb said:


> Where is the listing for the poppet please?
> These are great I'd love to d a boy one for my Grandson


I love the little boy ones too 

This is my Etsy shop, I have also listed on Craftsy but we aren't allowed to post Craftsy links. Or you could follow the links under my signature 
http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/202164230/the-poppets-dolls?ref=shop_home_feat_4


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you Gypsycream, just realised I bought the Koala pattern off you to, will buy it now and see what other great patterns you have, thank you once again.
Are the eyes easy to do?


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Adorable :!: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

dccjb said:


> Thank you Gypsycream, just realised I bought the Koala pattern off you to, will buy it now and see what other great patterns you have, thank you once again.
> Are the eyes easy to do?


I use safety eyes, there are directions in the pattern on how best to secure them


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> I use safety eyes, there are directions in the pattern on how best to secure them


I've just bought the pattern and can see that now, thank you


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

dccjb said:


> I've just bought the pattern and can see that now, thank you


Thank you


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Lovely designs


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

They are wonderful Pat!!! You continue to amaze all of us


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Everything is so sweet. What fun we will have as knitters and what fun for those who receive the dolls. You rock Pat! :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Great outfits :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Just bought the pattern just printing it out lots of pages to read this afternoon 
look great 
veram


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How stinkin' adorable are these!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, now, these outfits are just darling, Pat! I see much fun at playtime! Brings back many memories of playing with my dolls.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww thank you everyone  Have to admit that I could have gone on forever with this package, just like playing with dollies  Oh well I'll have to wait until Poppy grows up a bit lol!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Awe Pat, these are all adorable! Have my pattern and am ready to start. It even has a bear pattern!! Thank you.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Karen, hope you enjoy it  The little teddy is very easy and quick


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you Karen, hope you enjoy it  The little teddy is very easy and quick


You forgot to say he's adorable too but so is everything else!


----------



## craftyladyvalerie (Mar 1, 2014)

as you know Pat, I have been waiting for this. First thing I have done since you posted your "teaser" is to check the designer pattern page and today HERE IT IS. Thank you so much. I have already ordered it and its downloaded and ready to go.

First thing I am going to knit is the baseball cap lol. I have my little guy all finished waiting for his cap.

Thanks again Pat.

Valerie


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Yahoo!!!!!!! I was hoping that I would see your creations for the Poppets. Everyday I would send a silent prayer "trying" to be patient..... Yeeeessss... Today is the day! 
Thank you so much. Big hug


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Look at all those adorable outfits!! We will have the best dressed Poppets around! Thank you so much for creating such wonderful patterns, Gypsycream. You are AMAZING!!!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely items - I'm thrilled and I haven't even bought the poppet pattern yet :lol: (but I will!)


----------



## Sharon22209 (Jun 13, 2011)

I love the poppets and now the clothes. I'm excited to start them but it won't be for awhile. I'm making a couple of Christmas stockings for my grandkids, it's my first time knitting with different colors and charts. I'm having a terrible time not getting the stitches to tight. I like doing the stockings and promised myself I wouldn't do anything else until I have at least 2 done. Had some for the older grandkids from another gal and the younger ones felt left out 'cause they didn't have knitted ones!! I want to do these poppets as soon as possible. Thanks, Pat, they are so, so, so adorable.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the great patterns Pat just downloaded mine. I go away on Saturday but know what I will be doing on my return.  Tinax


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Cute, cute, so very cute!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Pat your little Poppets are absolutely superb.The wardrobe of clothes that you have designed is perfection.Bought the patterns this afternoon will soon be starting on them.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww thank you everyone  Your kindness is overwhelming xxx


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Great now I can make some more clothes for Cattherine she will be so excited! Love the clothes that you have created for the poppets.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you  Catherine will be the best dress Poppet!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pat ... you've done it again!! I'm headed off to our Knit-A-Palooza being held in Defiance, Ohio where many of the weekly Tea Party (hosted by The Wren) will be getting together for a couple of days of knitting, talking and of course, eating & swapping knitting stories and projects. Your Poppets will definitely be part of the discussion. Hope you get lots of hits to your Etsy shop after everyone sees me with the patterns..


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pat ... you've done it again!! I'm headed off to our Knit-A-Palooza being held in Defiance, Ohio where many of the weekly Tea Party (hosted by The Wren) will be getting together for a couple of days of knitting, talking and of course, eating & swapping knitting stories and projects. Your Poppets will definitely be part of the discussion. Hope you get lots of hits to your Etsy shop after everyone sees me with the patterns..


Oh wow how I envy you your get together!!! Such fun, so wish I could come too. Have a great time and thank you for the good wishes xx


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

They are fantastic!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I will be buying these patterns soon!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

The designs are beautiful. I have just ordered them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just completed my download and have started printing the pattern. I'll begin a poppet and clothes this weekend....start with a girl or a boy?


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh you are having waaaayyy too much fun designing these clothes and teddy arent you? They are all adorable!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Pat, The outfits and accessories are adorable. I know two little girls who would love to have a Poppet and some clothes. I need to get started on my Poppets as well as the clothes and accessories. I just downloaded the pattern. Thanks! ;0)


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow. These are all so wonderful and sweet.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Great outfits. Love your Poppets and their clothing &#128158;


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful designs and outfits.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

What a fun pack you have created for us to use on the Poppets, Pat! It is going to make Xmas so much more interesting this year! Love the added touch of the Bears!
Thank you!


----------



## marilyn1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you and let me know when there is more.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

marilyn1977 said:


> Thank you and let me know when there is more.


lol! I don't think so for a while, working on something else now


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I'm amazed by your talent, Pat! All are SO cute!!!


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the information. My fingers are 'itching' to get started.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! I don't think so for a while, working on something else now


We all love you Pat and always look forward to your next surprise but you've worked really hard lately and I for one can wait a little longer for your next design, so please take a rest for a little time. We don't want an over-worked friend exhausted. xxx


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

OK...I jut asked where the baseball cap pattern came from...I should have guessed..You did mention you were planning on making outfits for the little cutie...great job...as always. Like Kathy said..."You rock!"


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

The outfits are beautiful I have some things to finish after seeing all the beautiful Poppets and now the wonderful outfits could not resist any longer brought the patterns yesterday so I think the hoodie might take a little longer to finish would be for our next winter anyway. Another little Poppet will be on the way soon cannot wait to start it later today. Thank you for your stunning designs love then all.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love all the outfits, thank you so much!


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

All I can add is my thank you. You are awesome!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all!!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

How lovely. Just bought the Outfits/Accessories. It's going to be a very busy Fall! Thank you, Gypsycream, for offering these patterns.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Ellisen said:


> How lovely. Just bought the Outfits/Accessories. It's going to be a very busy Fall! Thank you, Gypsycream, for offering these patterns.


Thank you  I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

AWESOME! Off to get the patterns.


----------

